

Does Warner Bros. own exclusive movie rights to a story posted on Reddit? - Hrundi
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/does-warner-bros-have-movie-250726

======
Maxious
For what it's worth, Reddit's general manager vowed not to interfere in this
case
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ljf4e/dear_reddit...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ljf4e/dear_reddit_i_do_not_think_that_ideas_that_are/c2t72e2?context=1)

------
jasonkester
Took some digging, but as far as I can tell, this is the original Reddit
thread in question:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/k067x/could_i_des...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/k067x/could_i_destroy_the_entire_roman_empire_during/)

------
krookoo
What about the guy who actually asked the question? this whole thing emerged
in an askreddit thread in which someone asked what would happen if marines
went back in time.

~~~
icebraining
I'm pretty sure he doesn't get anything. Ideas aren't subject to copyright
protection. Ditto for the people who made suggestions, unless Erwin copied
text into his story.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Right. Writers are told all the time "I have a great idea. You write it and
we'll split the money". I read of one writer's response "I know this boxer;
you fight him and we'll split the money"

